# -SHORT LIVED-



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Since the recent warm up, the short lived ice season looks like it's coming to an end. According to the weather channel the next 15 days are way above normal and no deep freeze in sight. I've only been out a couple of times because of my job restraints, and in my opinion was not a productive adventure. With the river ice that is melting the steelhead should be pretty active once the rivers calm down.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

It should be back. After Feb 5th we could go into a deep freeze for about a month, if Joe Bastardi, the best long term forecaster is right. He has been right so far on this winter.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I<M ready for spring.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

I’ll take open or hardwater with enthusiasm. It’s the Limbo that’s difficult to accept.


----------



## LipRipper79 (Mar 26, 2011)

DBV said:


> It should be back. After Feb 5th we could go into a deep freeze for about a month, if Joe Bastardi, the best long term forecaster is right. He has been right so far on this winter.


Fingers crossed


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup, Pack it up...


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I feel for you "ice guys" but there are so many negative consequences with the sub freezing weather that aren't related to fishing. 

You know, part of it might be my age. As time goes on I seem to have less tolerance for the really cold weather. But that seems to be true for the really hot weather also.

So I hope you get your ice back, without the paralyzing, bitter knee knocking cold.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Still 8-10” on Milton today. Shoreline open maybe a foot off of Jersey. 13 shorts today and no keepers!!! Go fish, ice not going anywhere soon. Be safe, have fun!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Don’t get ur boat ready yet! They are talking of another cold snap like we had at New Years coming up the second week of February, ice isn’t going anywhere yet.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

It's over. Warm weather coming. Open water in the horizon. 

#barefootandbaggingbass


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha. Definitely, not over. Feb will be below normal starting a wee from Friday!!! 



CaptainFishpond said:


> It's over. Warm weather coming. Open water in the horizon.
> 
> #barefootandbaggingbass


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I sure hope it's not over yet. I got out on the ice for the first time this year and can't wait to get out and do it again. Now if there was a way to get away from this thing called work??????


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

It's over boys putting stuff away Sunday u will be real idiot to go on ice after Sunday !!


----------



## Bass-N-Buck (Jan 6, 2011)

I can't tell if that's a joke or not? Ice won't melt that fast


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> I can't tell if that's a joke or not? Ice won't melt that fast


Am crazy bud


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Bass-N-Buck said:


> I can't tell if that's a joke or not? Ice won't melt that fast


I fall in to


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> I fall in to


I will be ice fishing into March!! Maybe not next week what I said before cold snap coming two weeks long warmest day 28 degrees east warmest night 14 degrees! If I did my math right sounds like I'll be ice fishing!!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

It's over.

Baitcaster ready with a frog tied on, aqua socks in the truck, sunscreen on, let's go!


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

CaptainFishpond said:


> It's over.
> 
> Baitcaster ready with a frog tied on, aqua socks in the truck, sunscreen on, let's go!


Give it a week and a half and let me know how that goes for you


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

CaptainFishpond said:


> It's over.
> 
> Baitcaster ready with a frog tied on, aqua socks in the truck, sunscreen on, let's go!


By the time you get to Florida to use that gear, it’ll probably be snowing down there again also.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I hope you wake up from your dream, I ordered 60 degree weather for the month of feb. into march. I hate cold.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

It's still January. . .


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Y'all put your stuff away. Less guys to compete with in February for me! lol Some of the best ice fishing of the year is a few weeks away! Hang on to your butts if we can get on in March!


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Y'all put your stuff away. Less guys to compete with in February for me! lol Some of the best ice fishing of the year is a few weeks away! Hang on to your butts if we can get on in March!


Agreed!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

fishingfool101 said:


> Since the recent warm up, the short lived ice season looks like it's coming to an end. According to the weather channel the next 15 days are way above normal and no deep freeze in sight. I've only been out a couple of times because of my job restraints, and in my opinion was not a productive adventure. With the river ice that is melting the steelhead should be pretty active once the rivers calm down.


Are you on some hardcore drugs or what? 1. Still ice out there now. 2. Will be ice for a while. 3. Ice will only get thicker with incoming cold. 4. You stay home with mommy while the rest of us catch some fish.


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Are you on some hardcore drugs or what? 1. Still ice out there now. 2. Will be ice for a while. 3. Ice will only get thicker with incoming cold. 4. You stay home with mommy while the rest of us catch some fish.


I plan on hitting Portage Lakes tomorrow and I have never fished it before. Is Rex Lake a good starting point? Ty.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

kayakcrazy said:


> I plan on hitting Portage Lakes tomorrow and I have never fished it before. Is Rex Lake a good starting point? Ty.


Never ice fished Rex. I don’t ice fish PLX too much, start at old state park. That’s your best bet for fish and I know there’s good ice there


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Pymie a good clear 8-10”. Lots of fish looking. Brought home two 17’s. Dropped 3-4 in the 20’s by the hole and or close to it. No wet shoreline, easy walk. Catch fish, have fun and be safe as my wife tells me when leaving.


----------



## Brigbart77 (Dec 31, 2017)

John Boat said:


> Pymie a good clear 8-10”. Lots of fish looking. Brought home two 17’s. Dropped 3-4 in the 20’s by the hole and or close to it. No wet shoreline, easy walk. Catch fish, have fun and be safe as my wife tells me when leaving.


Jon what part of lake north or south don't want your fishing spot was thinking jamestown?


----------



## kayakcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Never ice fished Rex. I don’t ice fish PLX too much, start at old state park. That’s your best bet for fish and I know there’s good ice there


Ty for the info.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

*Edit*

I love ice fishing. I hope it stays cold!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Erie is done.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

as for the long range projections of cold weather, i'm a skeptic. the weather pros can't accurately predict weather five days out. fwiw, i hope you guys are able to continue on the ice. in the decades of spring wading for walleyes, i've found that when the ice stays on into march, the fishing is better for me.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

OK you guys win, month of feb and thats it,I pray for sun.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Brigbart77 said:


> Jon what part of lake north or south don't want your fishing spot was thinking jamestown?


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

North of Billy Q. 14-15’. Try gold.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The fat lady ain't singing yet boys an girls.... there will be ice into March.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> The fat lady ain't singing yet boys an girls.... there will be ice into March.


Yeah... in my whiskey


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Lake St Clair on Canadian sure is not though. Still plenty of ice up there, which is good, because I try to fish there almost every weekend. Ponds still good too.



eyecatchum2 said:


> View attachment 254009
> Erie is done.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Yeah... in my whiskey


Except for maybe Lake Erie I know I'll be ice fishing in March, and I still in a hundred percent sure I'll make you yet a month of freezing cold probably will make ice everywhere!!!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea? Headin to Fla eh? Cruise? Disney? Bar down the street?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm amused by listening to (apparently) youthful sportsmen, making plans two weeks in advance... based on weather forecasts... which are less reliable than a modern woman's emotional state.

Don't bet your valuable time or assets on either...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Yea? Headin to Fla eh? Cruise? Disney? Bar down the street?


Ttime to trade in your "Snowshoes for Noshoes" at the "Jolly Roger"!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

No snowshoes for me, will still be wearing my ice cleats for another month or so. Only Jolly Roger I'll be seeing is on the flag mounted on the pulpit of my Tiara come spring.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Bring you picks with you, the ice isn't gonna be here long and you'll need them


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

EyeCatchEm said:


> Bring you picks with you, the ice isn't gonna be here long and you'll need them


Mid March


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Ron Lynn said:


> Mid March


Ok


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

To all the ice thugs again u are nuts goin on the ice now maybe we can get are heads examined and get a ice disability for are habits!!!


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

brad crappie said:


> To all the ice thugs again u are nuts goin on the ice now maybe we can get are heads examined and get a ice disability for are habits!!!


If you're talking about Erie ice yes sketchy but if you're talkin Northeast Ohio and then Lakes safe as it ever was


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s always good ice somewhere.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, my freezer


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Ron Lynn said:


> If you're talking about Erie ice yes sketchy but if you're talkin Northeast Ohio and then Lakes safe as it ever was


Erie is not safe guess Saturday I will bring my bellyboat with suspenders so if I do go threw I will still be jigging away!! Make sure u bring waders to!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Man them haters must be tired of sippin whiskey and watching babe winkleman reruns all weekend waiting on the fair weather fisherman temps.  Put that bottle down and twist some holes in that long time ice. Hey wait... that could be a county song.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

brad crappie said:


> Erie is not safe guess Saturday I will bring my bellyboat with suspenders so if I do go threw I will still be jigging away!! Make sure u bring waders to!


Instead of the Gentz box I am thinking of the Brad bellyboat.....with the extra spot for the vex & auger


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I actually don't drink and I enjoy ice fishing but I hate walking. I own a boat but no quad or sled,


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Ice warriors relax. Fished Milton early week and Pymie today, 6-8” of hard ice on both!!! Fish real nosy but not hungry outside of many shorts. Two firsts for me on Pymie; 3 tourney size Smallies and a Rock bass. Gotta love the full moon!!!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Conny ice was iffy but there’s alot of good ice out there. Just use some common sense. If people are throwing planks over the banks its prob time to head home and do some 12 ounce curls.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

EyeCatchEm said:


> I actually don't drink and I enjoy ice fishing but I hate walking. I own a boat but no quad or sled,


Same here, no machine also. So I pray for ice with no snow...haha! I'm old and dragging in snow sucks. Working on a smitty sled tho.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I think it is safe to say that the original post was wrong at this point.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

louisvillefisherman said:


> I think it is safe to say that the original post was wrong at this point.


It's gonna get warm again next week


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

One day and that is only low 40's. Long term shows below freezing every night, except maybe one. Forecast is looking good and long term looks good into March. Of course, it can always change. But a lot better ice season, than when the OP started this thread! 



EyeCatchEm said:


> It's gonna get warm again next week


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

EyeCatchEm said:


> It's gonna get warm again next week


I've been ice fishing for a month and a half far from short-lived still got 3 weeks to go! Lol


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, a good 3 and then some maybe.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm taking my heat gun out to melt it all... I'm ready to start trolling again. Trolling this post isn't fun anymore


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Ice will be depleting pretty quick. Check out the 15 day weather forecast on the Weather channel. Should be boat and shore fishing by the first weekend in March.  Can't wait THE REAL COUNT DOWN BEGINS


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

We shall see - everything I have seen points to a very cold spring. Keep the ice going. You got most of the year to boat and ice fisherman always get the short end. I come to the conclusion that I enjoy ice fishing more than boat fishing. It is so addictive.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

What's addictive is catching pre spawn toad bass from a boat with jerkbaits and jigs after ice off


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ice is awesome... but so is open water. Just playing the hand I’ll get dealt.
My least favorite thing about ice fishing is the short days... at least most of the open water season has some long days to get out on weekdays too.
My least favorite thing about open water season is the mid to late Summer heat... in my humble opinion, sweating and fishing don’t mix.
One thing is true for either side of the fence... fishing brings anticipation into our lives.
A old quote(forget from who) I like goes something like, A man has to have something to look forward to in his life otherwise his neck would break from always looking backward.


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

fishingfool101 said:


> Ice will be depleting pretty quick. Check out the 15 day weather forecast on the Weather channel. Should be boat and shore fishing by the first weekend in March.  Can't wait THE REAL COUNT DOWN BEGINS


Good luck on that! Hope you have an airboat! Just because it says 40 40 to 45 for the high the ice temp will not receive that due to the wind chills and every night is definitely below freezing for the most part that ice is not going nowhere fast as I've been ice fishing for over 30 years end of March you'll be in your boat don't worry


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Rain will eat it up. I second ice off first of March!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Can't wait to get the bass boat back out on the water and head to "a Local lake "  Tournament bass fishing is right around the corner


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

More like this


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Geneva had plenty of open water today and pushed up ice everywhere, you guys are nuts.


----------



## Flathead744 (Jun 22, 2015)

That don’t look like the star weld pooch


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

72nd launch had 11" this morning.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Fished near a creek mouth on Erie today. Ice was over 8 inches. I targeted steelhead and managed to land 3. By far the most exciting fish to fight through the ice. Had a blast!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

This rain is putting a sandblasting on this ice


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Luckily, there has been no rain so far near the lakeshore or where I live in Amherst, OH. Looks like most of the rain is south so far. At least when it does rain, it should get rid of any snow cover on the ice. The weekend forecast looks promising.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Akron Canton pouring


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

Found a good deal on a Garmin striker 7sv at Cabela's in Avon.. ordered the ice transducer and was praying i could use it on the ice this year. This was my first yr using electronics and man what a game changer.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This weekend will be fine still just use common sense. Which does seem to be at a premium these days.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

NoWake said:


> Found a good deal on a Garmin striker 7sv at Cabela's in Avon.. ordered the ice transducer and was praying i could use it on the ice this year. This was my first yr using electronics and man what a game changer.


Ya having a tool that tells you what's going on down there is HUGE. Takes some of the boredom out as well. Even if they aren't biting you can still see them chasing.


----------



## NoWake (Mar 6, 2010)

drsteelhead said:


> Ya having a tool that tells you what's going on down there is HUGE. Takes some of the boredom out as well. Even if they aren't biting you can still see them chasing.


I bought a Lowrance hook2 x4 back in Jan for like $112. that has the built in flasher i never really learned how it worked until i went to a lake full of gills and fine tuned it so i could see my ice jig drop and gills chasing it as i moved it around. Then i hit the main lake points and caught a few eyes even tho this year was hard for alot of us i learned something . I'm still n old school ice fisherman like my pops taught me but i really enjoy watching the big red mark light up the screen.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

laynhardwood said:


> This weekend will be fine still just use common sense. Which does seem to be at a premium these days.


Human stupidity is the most common element in the universe. I used to play on the ice in the grand as a kid. Learned my lesson.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

I've got a humminbird helix 5 with ice transducer. I didn't know how much I've grown attached to it until the battery ran out on it the first hour I was fishing. Then I had to resort back to older techniques for checking depth and all that. Now I charge that bugger after every trip out.


NoWake said:


> I bought a Lowrance hook2 x4 back in Jan for like $112. that has the built in flasher i never really learned how it worked until i went to a lake full of gills and fine tuned it so i could see my ice jig drop and gills chasing it as i moved it around. Then i hit the main lake points and caught a few eyes even tho this year was hard for alot of us i learned something . I'm still n old school ice fisherman like my pops taught me but i really enjoy watching the big red mark light up the screen.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ron Lynn said:


> Good luck on that! Hope you have an airboat! Just because it says 40 40 to 45 for the high the ice temp will not receive that due to the wind chills and every night is definitely below freezing for the most part that ice is not going nowhere fast as I've been ice fishing for over 30 years end of March you'll be in your boat don't worry


Do you still Think you'll still be ice fishing in march?


----------



## Ron Lynn (Jan 3, 2018)

Burkcarp1 said:


> Do you still Think you'll still be ice fishing in march?


Yes Saginaw


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

There’s 12 inches of solid ice on my spot. And that’s today after all the rain. It will be good to fish for awhile. In the right spots there’s good ice.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yea there will be a few in neo fishing in March.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

we went to dinner in meadville tonight and came across the causeway at pymatuning. lots of open water on the south end. not near enough to get in a good drift but with the coming temps this week, i'd guess it's time to put away the augers and get out the waders.

we did see a couple of guys fishing on conneaut lake. i would guess they were 50-75 yards from open water. having gone through once, but only in waist deep water, i couldn't help but shudder.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I fished on the boat on Erie today.... hello open water


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

How did you do?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Burkcarp1 said:


> How did you do?


Not too bad, did a lot of moving to find good jigging marks and ended up taking a 50 mile round trip. Released a few nice females and missed a bunch. No pictures because my phone died due to the cold. I'll be back out in the morning


----------

